# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Chiusura SAS

## AntonioDavide

Salve,
vorrei un aiuto per risolvere un problema che mi ha creato un Commercialista poco professionale!
Ho una società SAS aperta nel 2005 per avere delle agevolazioni per la realizzazione di un nuovo progetto "domanda che non è mai stata presentata"
Questa società come la partita iva non ha mai lavorato!
Al giorno di oggi mi è arrivata una cartella di Equitalia per pagare i diritti di camera di commercio!non ho mai avuto comunicazioni precedenti come posso fare per chiudere società ho letto che non devo recarmi per forza da un Notaio!?
La partita iva aperta che non ha mai funzionato non decade dopo 3 anni?
Ringrazio in attesa di una vostra risposta!

----------


## paolab

credo che ora non sia più necessario andare dal notaio. Prova a predisporre una pratica di cancellazione alla camera di commercio (e da IVA)

----------


## valen84

Qui c'è scritto che serve il notaio Come Chiudere una SAS
Non so però se siano informazioni aggiornate e giuste.

----------


## Contabile

E' possibile cancellare una società di persone senza l'intervento del notaio. Ci sono casistiche specifiche e poi come prima cosa occorre verificare se la CCIAA di riferimento accetta tale procedura.

----------


## roby

Antoniodavide, secondo me se contatti contabile ti può aiutare a fare la pratica... Magari prova a chiederglielo...

----------


## s.antonelli

La CCIAA di Foggia ad esempio dice questo: 
Per cessare l'attività di una società non sono richiesti atti notarili, ma è sufficiente presentare apposita denuncia al Rea con modello S5 (informatico o telematico). In questo caso, cessata l'attività, la società continua tuttavia ad esistere, per quanto inattiva ed è soggetta al pagamento del diritto annuale.
Altra cosa è portare la società alla completa cancellazione: se lo scioglimento è volontario, ossia deciso da tutti i soci, occorre che questa volontà sia espressa davanti ad un notaio. Nel caso di scioglimento di diritto (impossibilità di raggiungere l'oggetto sociale etc.) i soci dovranno comunque manifestare dal notaio la volontà di addivenire o meno alla formale liquidazione. Solo nel caso di società di persone rimasta per oltre sei mesi con un unico socio la domanda di cancellazione potrà essere presentata senza necessità di alcun atto notarile.

----------


## s.antonelli

> La CCIAA di Foggia ad esempio dice questo: 
> Per cessare l'attività di una società non sono richiesti atti notarili, ma è sufficiente presentare apposita denuncia al Rea con modello S5 (informatico o telematico). In questo caso, cessata l'attività, la società continua tuttavia ad esistere, per quanto inattiva ed è soggetta al pagamento del diritto annuale.
> Altra cosa è portare la società alla completa cancellazione: se lo scioglimento è volontario, ossia deciso da tutti i soci, occorre che questa volontà sia espressa davanti ad un notaio. Nel caso di scioglimento di diritto (impossibilità di raggiungere l'oggetto sociale etc.) i soci dovranno comunque manifestare dal notaio la volontà di addivenire o meno alla formale liquidazione. Solo nel caso di società di persone rimasta per oltre sei mesi con un unico socio la domanda di cancellazione potrà essere presentata senza necessità di alcun atto notarile.

  Mi cito da sola...
ma se uno dei soci rifiuta di venire dal Notaio perchè non vuole più avere a che fare con l'altro socio?
Come si risolve?

----------


## s.antonelli

> Mi cito da sola...
> ma se uno dei soci rifiuta di venire dal Notaio perchè non vuole più avere a che fare con l'altro socio?
> Come si risolve?

  Esiste questa possibilità? 
"La procedura prevede il recesso di due soci con raccomandata (anche a mano), recesso che deve essere accettato dal socio superstite.
Trascorsi sei mesi dalla data della raccomanadata a mano è possibile comunicare alla Camera di Commercio la volontà di chiudere la società per mancata ricostituzione della pluralità dei soci.
Il recesso va comunicato alla camera di commercio e non serve il notaio." 
Mi lascia mooolto perplessa la raccomandata a mano.

----------

